# Prom, Indiana style



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oldest son just thought he needed to be different.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Looks like your son has good taste.....cool ride and a pretty date  .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I like it


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I bet he had the most expensive ride at the prom.
They made a good looking couple.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

In this day and age I am surprised to find a young lady willing to even ride in a tractor let alone go to prom, imho that speaks highly of the young lady and her up bringing smiles


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a prom picture Colorado style. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/tornado-prom-photo-wray-colorado_us_57303fe5e4b096e9f091d07a?. It happened on Saturday.

And for an up close look at that very tornado you can watch a video here.






I like the Indiana Prom picture also. It must be somewhat tricky for the young lady to not step on her dress on the way up and down


----------



## chazhk (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow, and to think we rented Limos! Of course where I grew up about the only tractor around was an open station Ford used by a truck farmer a few miles away. 

Not sure they are still called "truck farmers".


----------

